# Happy Birthday to me



## UNCTEP (Feb 8, 2009)

So my dad gave me a birthday present yesterday, a Marlin 795 .22, my first long gun. Just something to go out and have some fun with really, shoots pretty good.

I'd like to find a decent scope for it, but I'm completely new to this arena. Anyone have suggestions for what I should be looking for?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are great little guns; I got one in a trade a couple of years ago, and put quite a few rounds through it before a friend talked me into selling it. For general-purpose shooting with any .22 rimfire rifle, I'd recommend a fixed-power scope with 4x magnification. Click these links to see the specific models I'd suggest:

Less expensive:
http://www.swfa.com/pc-4950-309-bushnell-4x32-sportsman-rifle-scope.aspx

Middle-of-the-road expensive:
http://www.swfa.com/pc-2343-257-weaver-4x28-classic-rimfire-rifle-scope.aspx

Pretty darn nice, and all you really need:
http://www.swfa.com/pc-3620-94-leupold-4x28-fx-i-rimfire-riflescope.aspx

You don't really NEED a variable, but if you WANT one, I always tell folks to NOT buy a cheap one. Variables have too many moving parts to expect good performance from the least expensive models. Both Weaver and Leupold make 2-7x variable zoom models that are in the same price range as their fixed 4x scopes:

http://www.swfa.com/pc-2344-257-weaver-25-7x28-classic-rimfire-rifle-scope.aspx

http://www.swfa.com/pc-3622-100-leupold-2-7x28-vx-i-rimfire-riflescope.aspx

and these will provide reliable performance, unlike many of the lowest-price variables. Of course, you'll also need scope mounting rings, sized to fit both the scope and the base (grooved receiver, in your case, if I remember correctly) to mount any of the scopes listed above.

I currently own, have owned in the past, or have a buddy who owned/owns, all of the above scopes. You can see a photo of the gloss-finish version of that last Leupold scope (2-7x variable) on my Ruger 10/22 rifle in the HandGunForum.net Rifle Photo Gallery. Great glass for the price, in my opinion! :smt023

(I am not connected to the SWFA company in any way, but I have bought from them in the past, and would happily do so again; I find their website layout to be very descriptive and easy-to-use, thus the links, above)


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday, UNCTEP.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Uh, yeah. That too.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

try the bsa sweet 22 with trajectory compensating drums it works well and is 100 bucks or less


----------

